# Green Bean Salad with Niscoise Vinaigrette Recipe



## Pauline46 (May 25, 2007)

1/2 cup thinly sliced red onion
1 lb of new potatoes ( I used red)
1 lb green beans trimmed
2 hard cooked eggs
1/4 pitted black olives
1 clove garlic, minced
2 tsp Dijon mustard
2 tsp anchovy paste (or 4 anchovy fillets, chopped)
1/4 tsp pepper
1/3 cup olive oil

Nicoise Vinaigrette: Whisk together vinegar, garlic, mustard, anchovy paste, and pepper: gradually whisk in oil. Taste and adjust seasoning if necessary. Set aside.

In bowl, cover onion with cold water and let stand for 30 minutes, drain and set aside. 

Meanwhile scrub potatoes and cook in boiling water for 15 -18 minutes or just until tender. Drain and slice. Place in large bowl and toss with half the vinaigrette; set aside.

Cook beans in salted boiling water for 5-8 minutes or until tender-crisp. Drain and refresh under cold running water. Pat dry and add to potatoes along with onion and remaining vinaigrette; toss well

Cut eggs into wedges and arrange along with olives over salad. Makes 4-6 servings.


----------



## mudbug (May 25, 2007)

how many potatoes, pauline?  the little red ones, or any old kind?


----------



## Barb L. (May 25, 2007)

Your recipe sounds so good - you didn't mention the potatoes - how many?  thanks for posting !  Barb


----------



## Pauline46 (May 25, 2007)

Mudbug, I'm sorry!!! Thanks for catching that! It's one pound of new potatoes. I used the red........

Thanks girls...


----------



## mudbug (May 25, 2007)

and the answer is??????


----------



## Constance (May 25, 2007)

That looks like a great recipe for salad Nicoise, Pauline. I've saved it in my recipe files. Thank you!


----------



## Pauline46 (May 26, 2007)

This is a great recipe for when the fresh green beans come out in abundance! 

Bon Appetite!


----------

